# pirate ship



## danny boil (Apr 4, 2007)

well this really is more of a long term project i have in mind, i got the idea from an urban myth thats been floating around i heard from a friend who heard it from... you now, the usual urban myth. 

anyways, i've read up a bit on old methods of making ships and whatnot, and you can even find blueprints online, and with enough man power it really wouldnt be too hard to make a 40 foot pirate ship. i dont really know why i want to have a pirate ship, but it would be pretty awesome to have an oldschool pirate boat full of squatters and punks going from harbour to harbour taking shit over and well, being pirates.

i may just be drunk, but i'm going to try in the next couple years.


----------



## TBone (Apr 5, 2007)

Not pirate ships but I came across these the other day. 

The two shanty boats 3rd from bottom are some really bad ass ideas.

http://www.simplicityboats.com/


Go to vessels under construction and the "Port Explorer" that one guy is building is fucking awesome.







http://www.americansternwheel.org/main.htm

and this has some decent ideas too.

http://www.alaska.net/~fritzf/Boats/Boats.htm

Post edited by: TBone, at: 2007/04/05 01:43


----------



## Hlessil (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm helping you build that!!!

YARGH!


----------



## Hlessil (Apr 5, 2007)

I think that nomad's are naturally drawn to the water


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 5, 2007)

im with tbone on the houseboat. a house boat would be a lot more practical than a full blown pirate ship. if you built a pirate ship and tried to sail it up the coast youd probably hit bottom and sink it right away. not to burst anyones bubble, of course, but a house boat would be cooler anyways i think. biodiesel houseboat that is..


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 5, 2007)

with a pirate flag of course.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/boa/303829911.html
im betting there are lots of cheap frames or bases or whatever you could find.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/boa/305126696.html
a frame for something like that would probably be pretty cheap.

only im betting that if you took one out anywhere around CA youd get harrassed non stop. probably be better to have it up in oregon or seattle or on the mississipi or something of that sort.

sorry for the double post.


----------



## Kendall (Apr 5, 2007)

Our _very_ talented Amelia has documentation of her stint with the "Boat People" of the Mississippi.

http://www.pbase.com/artandrevolution/the_boat_people


----------



## savage_brad (Apr 5, 2007)

hah, id love to help out on that


----------



## solo (Apr 5, 2007)

I met an upper class bum who lives on a boat. He spends about $500 every 2 years to maintain it. Fiber glass is much cheaper to maintain than wood he says. Gas is about 12 miles to the gallon and it's a 27 foot boat that he bought for $5,000. We were at FNB under the Burnside bridge and he pointed to where he was parked on the other side of the river. About as centrally located in Portland as you can get. He can legally be there for 3 days and then has to move to another legal dock. And there are all sorts of islands in the Willamette river where he could really get away from the tweakers and cops and have a pretty secure camp site. Not a bad investment.


----------



## danny boil (Apr 6, 2007)

those boat folk are pretty awesome.

thats not a bad idea.. instead of one big shit.. fove or six smaller ships..

hmm

ideasinmotion


----------



## bananathrash (Apr 6, 2007)

in the movie chocolat there are "river pirates".

i thought id share that useless bit.


----------



## scottyfoothill (Apr 6, 2007)

my friends and i are working on outfitting ourselves for river travel with canoes. canoes towed behind bikes on land, then once on water - bikes towed behind canoes on rafts (down stream of course!). water is good.


----------



## Hlessil (Apr 6, 2007)

i wanna go!!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah id be down with something like that...


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 7, 2007)

absolutely!
I have always wanted to go to St.Paul, put a homebuilt scrap shanty together and drift to nola.

would take a bout two months near as I can figure. my dad used to work barges on the mississippi and the intercoastal canals, and he said the river folk are all chill as hell. they all help each other out.


----------



## AtticOfThought (Jul 25, 2007)

me and my friends have been talking about that Idea sence before I quit highscool....musta been like 5 years ago....and then a few of my friends and I were JUST talking about that about a month or two ago. I've spent many-a- nights laying awake thinking about it. and I concluded that it would have to be a boat that could go on rivers....because other wise we would be restricted 
to the perimiter of america (if we stay in america) - only the states that touched the ocean.


If it was done, whoever dose it will be a legend amongst punks and travelers.

I am super down, dont build that thing with out me.


----------



## Cush (Aug 31, 2007)

it's funny that i rejoin the world of the internet in time to read this. in my travels over the past couple months i met a couple who live on a sailboat full time. they're about as far from punks as you can get an both experienced sailors with years of time in boats under thier belts but the life they lead is incredible. They own a 46 foot long sailboat that they sail literally all over the world. i met them when i was in fort worth florida visiting family. they had just come from cape town, south africa and before that singapore! FUCKING SINGAPORE! they just decide on some place they'd like to go and they sail there. if they like the place they may stay there as long as 8-10 months. if they don't like the place they just stay for a day or two to restock and then head out on thier way. if they decide they like a place and are just going to stay at a place for a bit they live on thier boat and to get food and the like they do odd boat-related jobs around the marina they happen to dock in. I helped one guy swim under boats to clean/remove barnacles (yes i removed barnacles and it sucked a whole bag of dicks!). aside from that they can do sail-mending work and things like that. I know next to nothing about sailing but i've become completly enamoured with the lifestyle they lead and i'm going to start learning to sail as soon as i can. it isn't looting and pillaging, raping and burning but the way they sail from port to port as they please using no oil at all. they actually took the engine out of thier sailboat. they rely on JUST wind. nothing else. they have a small, power generating windmill to supply power to thier emergency beacons, computer, and TV (they live the high life on this boat!) and they get fresh water by collecting rain water and from a solar still which gets towed behind the boat and uses the suns energy to purify the salt water. anyway, i'm done tooting the horn of these people but the short time that i knew them was truly inspiring. as soon as i can i will be upping the seafaring punx.
-cush.


----------



## Clit Comander (Sep 1, 2007)

tonight we sail for singapore, take ur blankets from the floor. this whole citys made of iron oir, yo ho me mateys. 
IM IN


----------



## Clit Comander (Sep 1, 2007)

tonight we sail for singapore, take ur blankets from the floor. this whole citys made of iron oir, yo ho me mateys. 
IM IN


----------



## Exile (Sep 2, 2007)

A pirate ship would be actually quite smart. Theres alot of territory in the water that is unclaimed......


----------



## Cush (Sep 5, 2007)

clit comander wins forever because he made a tom waits reference. especially because that's one of my favorite songs by him.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2007)

a few days ago I was checking out that audioanarchy.org site cuz I wanted to get me a copy of Hitchhiker's Audio Tour Of The United States (which if outta print  ) but after I emailed Moxie about getting that and was dissapointed I was sent a copy of ...

HOLD FAST

and I watched it this morning.

and if you wanna do this whole ship thing... you gotta see this video zine.

email moxie (at) thoughtcrime.org and ask for a copy. it'll be free but it'd be cool to donate a buck or two if you can. it's worth it.





and as cool as it sounds... I don't like the water so I coudl never do it. I'm a land creature.

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/09/05 09:32


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Grr I remeber at one point I found a site called like the anarchist yacht club. It explained how to build your own boat. Had maps and even how to steer it. If anyone can find it im sure it would help with the whole pirate ship thing.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 5, 2007)

that's actually what the makers of that DVD I was talking about was called.

http://www.blueanarchy.org/


 there ya go. how's that for instant gratification

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/09/05 09:56


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

If only all things in life were this simple.:silly:


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

Could I be a veggie pirate? Because well im a vegetarian.:blink:


----------



## Exile (Sep 5, 2007)

hahah id harvest sea weed daily lol.:laugh:


----------



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2007)

aaahh just eat da fish. you need all the mercury you can get. hehe

I have to admit it'd be nice to have a cheap lil boat to just take lil outtings in.. but I couldn't live in such a cramped space for so long... dare I quote the dixie chicks "She needs WIDE OPEN SPACES..." oh yeah, I did it.


----------



## Exile (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh but I hate fish.:side: Haha I would love to go on a boat outting though. Id bring like a stockload of vedge food.


----------



## Exile (Sep 7, 2007)

It would be one fiesta.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 8, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> a few days ago I was checking out that audioanarchy.org site cuz I wanted to get me a copy of Hitchhiker's Audio Tour Of The United States (which if outta print  )



well, did you know that we have it here on stp?

http://tinyurl.com/2h9wvj

also, there's a direct link to the mp3 on audioanarchy.org which works.

more instant gratification!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*Exile wrote:*


> It would be one fiesta.




you know someone would end up drowning. wine + deep water = oops!


----------



## Mouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*MattPist wrote:*


> *Mouse wrote:*
> a few days ago I was checking out t...tinyurl.com/2h9wvj"]http://tinyurl.com/2h9wvj
> 
> also, there's a direct link to the mp3 on audioanarchy.org which works.
> ...


----------



## Exile (Sep 10, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> *Exile wrote:*
> :) It would be one fiesta.[/quote]
> ...ld end up drowning. wine + deep water = oops!Haha I dont drink either............im an odd fellow but haha that would be a great party. Id imagine the day wed set off wed be ship wrecked.


----------



## Exile (Sep 11, 2007)

haha yeah very true. At least wed be in good company.


----------

